# Donation Page



## Shiekra Tora (Jan 21, 2014)

Just a random thought.

Why hasn't it been updated in almost 6 months? I could understand the logic of "Well we haven't gotten any donations..." if it wasn't updated in the past even when no donations were received that month.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 22, 2014)

Shiekra Tora said:


> Just a random thought.
> 
> Why hasn't it been updated in almost 6 months? I could understand the logic of "Well we haven't gotten any donations..." if it wasn't updated in the past even when no donations were received that month.


It was updated earlier today. I'm not sure why the page wasn't updated prior, but I've brought it up to par with all updates.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Jan 22, 2014)

Dragoneer said:


> It was updated earlier today. I'm not sure why the page wasn't updated prior, but I've brought it up to par with all updates.



I'm not sure why either. I remember pointing it out during the last major outage but I guess it just got lost in the shuffle.

Which brings us to a follow-up question!

Why is FA no longer accepting donations?


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 22, 2014)

Because the artists deserve the money, not the site. 

On a more serious note, Neer has to claim donations as income and since most of the only donations FA can get is hardware...


----------



## nrr (Jan 22, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> On a more serious note, Neer has to claim donations as income and since most of the only donations FA can get is hardware...



Go on...


----------



## Etiainen (Jan 23, 2014)

>Implies any decision FA makes is based on reason.
Internal Revenue Service can go fuck a dung beetle.

Any allotted donations (fiscal or otherwise) above a certain amount count as taxable income.

When you consider how much hardware FA had to replace recently due to the more recent fuck ups, as well as standard donations, ad revenue, etc - Donations actually end up costing FA a lot of money. Usually the only time FA gets donations is when they ask for it, because of this very reason.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Jan 24, 2014)

Just a quick bump asking the follow up again;

Why is FA not accepting donations anymore?


----------



## kayfox (Jan 24, 2014)

Shiekra Tora said:


> Just a quick bump asking the follow up again;
> 
> Why is FA not accepting donations anymore?



I would love to know why as well?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jan 24, 2014)

I would also like to know this.


----------



## Keet (Jan 25, 2014)

Dragoneer said:


> It was updated earlier today. I'm not sure why the page wasn't updated prior, but I've brought it up to par with all updates.



Thank you for updating us with the recent donations, would you be willing to list the income the site is getting with the viglink system and FA Ads?
Is FA paying for it's own costs at this point?

Thanks!


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Jan 27, 2014)

kayfox said:


> I would love to know why as well?





Shiekra Tora said:


> Just a quick bump asking the follow up again;
> 
> Why is FA not accepting donations anymore?



Ba-dum bump.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Feb 2, 2014)

Keet said:


> Thank you for updating us with the recent donations, would you be willing to list the income the site is getting with the viglink system and FA Ads?
> Is FA paying for it's own costs at this point?
> 
> Thanks!





PheagleAdler said:


> I would also like to know this.



I won't lie, I'm concerned by the lack of admin reply.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Feb 3, 2014)

Shiekra Tora said:


> I won't lie, I'm concerned by the lack of admin reply.



It seems to be a major PR issue, that and the fact that they get quote "next to no donations" anyway. 

I did PM Dragoneer about this and that's basically what I got as a response. To be honest, it makes a lot of sense: if they're not getting much anyway, and it's a hot button issue, why take any donations at all? I'm not sure if this affects drives like the last one for equipment upgrades, but the site earns _something _from advertisement.


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 4, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> It seems to be a major PR issue, that and the fact that they get quote "next to no donations" anyway.



Well, when you have a record of undependable service, terrible administration, and a backlog of issues dating in excess of years, I'd be pretty unwilling to donate too.

2 sides of the same coin.


----------



## Shiekra Tora (Feb 4, 2014)

PheagleAdler said:


> It seems to be a major PR issue, that and the fact that they get quote "next to no donations" anyway.
> 
> I did PM Dragoneer about this and that's basically what I got as a response. To be honest, it makes a lot of sense: if they're not getting much anyway, and it's a hot button issue, why take any donations at all? I'm not sure if this affects drives like the last one for equipment upgrades, but the site earns _something _from advertisement.





Etiainen said:


> Well, when you have a record of undependable service, terrible administration, and a backlog of issues dating in excess of years, I'd be pretty unwilling to donate too.
> 
> 2 sides of the same coin.



See there's that thing about the admin saying they are going to be open and transparent, but instead of getting a public answer, we have to get it from PM's. 

-sigh-


----------



## Etiainen (Feb 4, 2014)

It was pretty clear they weren't going to be transparent when they started mass banning people for calling them a liar and an accessory to a crime.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Feb 25, 2014)

Etiainen said:


> It was pretty clear they weren't going to be transparent when they started mass banning people for calling them a liar and an accessory to a crime.



And you'd act differently when members of your site are spreading stupid, dated rumors?


----------

